# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Viaje a los Fiordos Noruegos.

## REEGE

Poco a poco os mostraré un país impresionante, donde la naturaleza y el agua, ocupan un lugar esencial y a éste foro no puede faltarle.

Comenzaré con el Parque de Vigeland un emblema de Oslo.

Parque de Vigeland
De Wikipedia.


El Parque de Vigeland, o Parque de las esculturas, probablemente el parque más famoso de Noruega, es un área en el interior del Frognerparken, situado al oeste del centro de Oslo, capital del país.

Creado por el escultor noruego Gustav Vigeland entre los años 1907 y 1942 por encargo del ayuntamiento de Oslo. Es una exposición permanente de las esculturas de Vigeland de entre los años 1926 y 1942. El Parque de Vigeland ocupa una extensión de cerca de 32 hectáreas. La superficie del parque se articula en cinco áreas sucesivas:

La cancela de la entrada.
El puente.
La fuente.
El monolito.
La rueda de la vida.
La mayor atracción del parque es el Monolito (Monolitten), que es un bloque único de granito que se alza sobre una plataforma octogonal escalonada, tiene 17 metros de altura, y está esculpido con 121 figuras humanas desnudas y entrelazadas.

Otra de las esculturas más conocidas del recinto, es la del niño enojado o con rabieta, el (Sinnataggen). Esta obra comparte el puente del parque con 57 estatuas más. Ha llegado a identificarse como símbolo de Oslo, apareciendo como tal en postales y recuerdos turísticos.

El conjunto de esculturas y bajorrelieves de bronce se inspira en acontecimientos de la vida cotidiana, evocando momentos como el nacimiento, la infancia, la adolescencia, el primer amor, la madurez, los hijos, la familia, la vejez y la muerte. Todo ello sintetizado por otra de las célebres esculturas del parque localizada al final del mismo, se llama Livshjulet, "la rueda de la vida", en la que siete figuras humanas, cuatro adultas y tres infantiles se entrelazan formando un círculo. La belleza del conjunto es indiscutible.

----------


## REEGE

Y ahora os pondré del famoso Monolito!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos, Reege. 
¡Con lo bien que te lo estarias pasando y lo serio que te pones en las fotos!
O ¿es que te han reñido ya por primera vez? :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Un sitio impresionante, un parque estupendo.
Las esculturas forman unos grupos muy bien conseguidos.
Genial el sitio.
Te felicito por la eleccion del destino del viaje.
Un abrazo

----------


## REEGE

Al estar formado por figuras humanas desnudas entrelazadas...



 



Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Museo de barcos vikingos de Oslo
De Wikipedia.


El museo de barcos vikingos, de Oslo.El Museo de Barcos Vikingos (en noruego: Vikingskipshuset, «la Casa de Barcos de Vikingos» en castellano) está localizado en el barrio de Bygdøy en Oslo, Noruega. Forma parte del museo histórico de la Universidad de Oslo.

En 1913, el profesor sueco Gabriel Gustafson primero propuso un edificio separado para hallazgos de la era Vikinga descubierta a finales del siglo XIX y principios del siglo XX.


El barco de Oseberg.Entonces, el barco de Gokstad y barco de Oseberg ya habían sido almacenados durante varios años en refugios temporales en la Universidad de Oslo. Una competición arquitectónica fue anunciada, y Arnstein Arneberg ganó. El pasillo para el barco de Oseberg fue construido con la financiación de Stortinget, y el barco fue trasladado de los refugios de Universidad en 1926. Las partes del edificio para los barcos de Gokstad y Tune fueron completadas en 1932, pero la última parte del edificio fue retrasada debido a la segunda Guerra Mundial. La última parte para otros hallazgos del barco de Oseberg fue completada en 1957.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante las construcciones de esos fieros vikingos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FEDE

Muy buenas fotos amigo Reege y precioso parque, lástima no dispongamos de todo el tiempo que queremos para visitar estos lugares y otros muchos que me gustaría visitar y los euros que hacen falta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  muchas gracias por enseñarnoslos.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Fram
De Wikipedia.

Fram en Antártida en la expedición de Roald Amundsen . 

Nombre: Fram 
Astillero: Colin Archer, Larvik, Noruega 
Lanzamiento: 1892 
En servicio : 1892 
Fuera de servicio : 1912 
Destino: En conserva, actualmente en exhibición en el Museo Fram, Oslo 
Características generales 
Tipo: Goleta 
Desplazamiento: 402 toneladas largas ( 408t) 
Longitud: 127 pies en 8 (39 m) 
Manga: 34 pies (10 m) 
Proyecto : 15 pies (4,6 m) 
Propulsión: Triple expansión de máquinas de vapor, 220 CV (164 kW)
Velas 
Velocidad: 7 nudos ( 13kmh; 8,1mph) 
Complemento: 16 

Fram ("Adelante ") es una barco que se utilizó en las expediciones de la El Ártico y Antártico regiones por el Noruego exploradores Fridtjof Nansen, Otto Sverdrup, Oscar Wisting, Y Roald Amundsen entre 1893 y 1912. Fue diseñado por el carpintero de ribera escoceses -noruego Colin Archer para 1893 Fridtjof Nansen expedición al Ártico en la que Fram Se suponía que se congelan en la capa de hielo del Ártico y el flotador con él sobre el Polo Norte.

Fram se dice que es el barco de madera que navegaban más al norte (85 ° 57'N ) y más al sur (78 ° 41 'S). Fram Actualmente se conserva en el Museo Fram en Oslo, Noruega.

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Impresionante la historia de éstos intrépidos aventureros...

----------


## REEGE

Oslo
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Localización de Oslo 
País  Noruega 
 Provincia  Oslo 
 Distrito Oslo  
Ubicación 59°55′0″N 10°45′23″E﻿ / ﻿59.91667, 10.75639Coordenadas: 59°55′0″N 10°45′23″E﻿ / ﻿59.91667, 10.75639 
Superficie 454 km² 
Fundación ca. 1048 
Población 586.860 hab. (2010[1] ) 
 Densidad 1.292,64 hab./km² 
Gentilicio Oslense 
Forma idiomática neutral 
Alcalde (2007) Fabian Stang

Oslo ▶(llamada Christiania o Cristianía en castellano de 1624 a 1878 y Kristiania de 1878 a 1924) es la capital y la ciudad más poblada de Noruega, además de ser su centro político, económico y cultural. Políticamente constituye un municipio y a la vez una de las diecinueve provincias del país. Según el censo de 1 de enero de 2009 su población era de 590.041 habitantes,[1] un 12% de la población total de Noruega. Es la tercera ciudad y área urbana escandinava más poblada, sólo superada por Copenhague y Estocolmo en ambos casos.

Su área metropolitana se extiende a los alrededores de la provincia de Akershus y tiene una población de 1,4 millones de habitantes. La superficie total comprendida por Oslo es de 154 km², de los cuales 115 km² son urbanos y 7 km² son rurales. Los espacios abiertos dentro del área urbana suman un total de 22 km².

La ciudad de Oslo fue establecida como municipio el 3 de enero de 1838. Fue separada de la provincia de Akershus como una provincia independiente en 1842. El municipio rural de Aker fue absorbido por la expansión de Oslo en 1948 (y transferida de la provincia de Akershus al municipio de Oslo). La capital noruega aún comparte varias importantes funciones con Akershus y es oficialmente la capital de esta última.

----------


## REEGE

El puerto deportivo, con el ayuntamiento al fondo.

Más fotos del puerto con un cielo desafiante.


La fuente donde celebramos el Mundial.


El parlamento.




El nuevo edificio de la Ópera de Oslo.

Saludos y hasta mañana que empezaré a poner las de Naturaleza...

----------


## sergi1907

Muchísimas gracias por las fotos Reege y María. :Smile: 

No puedo sentir otra cosa que sana envidia del viaje que habéis hecho.

Ahora a disfrutar de todo juntos, que os quedan grandes momentos que vivir . 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

A todos muchas gracias y espero que os guste mi viaje y que lo disfrutemos todos, pués vais a ser de los primeros en ver las fotos. Y ahora a dormir, que mañana me espera el Fresnedas con unas temperaturas de aupa!!!
Buenas noches. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

Menudo reportaje.  Aunque sea con frio, para verlo y disfrutarlo.
Gracias a los dos, Reege y Maria

----------


## REEGE

Glaciar
De Wikipedia.



Noruega, glaciar de Briksdal. 
El glaciar es una gruesa masa de hielo que se origina en la superficie terrestre por acumulación, compactación y recristalización de la nieve, mostrando evidencias de flujo en el pasado o en la actualidad. Su existencia es posible cuando la precipitación anual de nieve supera la evaporada en verano, por lo cual la mayoría se encuentra en zonas cercanas a los polos, aunque existen en otras zonas montañosas. El proceso del crecimiento y establecimiento del glaciar se llama glaciación. Consta de tres partes: cabecera o circo, lengua y valle o zona de ablación.

Un 10% de la Tierra está cubierto de glaciares, que almacenan unos 33 millones de km3 de agua dulce, mientras que durante las glaciaciones se extendían por zonas de baja altitud y en todas latitudes.

----------


## REEGE

Es impresionante como poco a poco te vás acercando a la lengua y vas notando una sensación indescríptible, tocar el hielo y disfrutar de la vista es inolvidable. Y la bandera de la Campeona nos acompañó durante todo el viaje, ya que fué un orgullo animar y celebrar allí la victoria. Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

El trampolín de esquí Holmenkollen es el más nuevo del mundo y figura entre los primeros por su diseño. Además, constituye un monumento que se enorgullece de su ingeniería a nivel mundial.

Por la noche, está iluminado y es fácil de observar desde lejos.

Visite la torre
También es posible subir a la torre del salto de esquí. Desde el punto más alto del trampolín disfrutará de una espectacular vista de Oslo y de su fiordo y bosques. Abierto todo el año, en verano de 09.00 a 20.00hrs. 
Entre el 1 de septiembre y 15 de diciembre de 2010 cerrarán las instalaciones debido a obras para las preparaciones del Campeonato Mundial de Esquí en 2011.

Museo de esquí
En el interior del trampolín de salto de esquí, encontrará el Museo de Esquí, que presenta la historia del esquí de los últimos 4.000 años, así como las expediciones polares de Fridtjof Nansen y Roald Amundsen y algunos enfoques históricos de los Juegos Olímpicos de invierno en Lilehammer en 1994 y en Oslo en 1952. Cuenta con restaurante, tienda y un simulador de salto de ski.



Campeonato Mundial de Esquí Nórdico
Entre el 24 de febrero y el 6 marzo de 2011, Holmenkollen será la sede del Campeonato Mundial de Esquí Nórdico.

----------


## REEGE

Lillehammer 
Lillehammer fue sede de los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno en 1994 y es conocida por sus granjas, su infraestructura moderna y sus pistas de esquí. 

También disfruté de la belleza del lago más grande de Noruega, Mjøsa.

Ahora os pondré unas fotos...

----------


## REEGE

ContraerWikipedia está cambiando su aspecto. 
Ayúdanos a encontrar problemas y completar las traducciones de la interfaz. 
Mjøsa
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Saltar a navegación, búsqueda 
Mjøsa 


País  Noruega 

Ciudades Hamar, Gjøvik, Lillehammer 

Mjøsa es el lago más grande de Noruega, así como uno de los más profundos de Noruega y Europa en conjunto, después de Hornindalsvatnet. Se encuentra en la parte meridional de Noruega, alrededor de 100 km al norte de Oslo. Su principal afluente es el Gudbrandsdalslågen en el norte; el único efluente es Vorma en el sur.

Desde su punto más meridional en Minnesund (Eidsvoll) a su punto más septentrional en Lillehammer tiene 117 kilómetros de largo. En su punto más ancho, cerca de Hamar, tiene 15 km de ancho. Tiene una superficie de 365 km² y se le calcula un volumen de 56 km³; normalmente su superficie está a 123 msnm y su profundidad máxima es de 468 metros. Su línea costera total se calcula en 273 km, de los que un 30% están construidos. Embalses construidos en el efluente de Vorma en 1858, 1911, 1947 y 1965 alzaron el nivel 3,6 kilómetros en total. En los últimos doscientos años, se han registrado veinte inundaciones que añadieron siete metros al nivel de Mjøsa. Varias de estas inundaciones afectaron a la ciudad de Hamar.

Las ciudades de Hamar, Gjøvik y Lillehammer se fundaron a lo largo de las costas del lago. Antes de la construcción de ferrocarriles pasando por el lago, era una importante ruta de transporte. Hoy, aparte de un pequeño barco de placer y el vapor Skibladner, no hay tráfico acuático en el lago. La mayor parte de las orillas están dominadas por las zonas agrícolas, entre ellas algunas de las tierras cerealísticas de Noruega. La principal línea ferroviaria, Dovrebanen entre Oslo y Trondheim recorre su orilla oriental, haciendo paradas en Hamar y Lillehammer. La única isla es Helgøya, el resto son pequeños islote. El más interesante de ellos es Steinsholmen, con las ruinas de una ciudades de la Edad Media.

----------


## REEGE

No salté, eh... Prefiero seguir con vosotros y con mi Fresnedas!!!

----------


## ARAGORM

Un lugar de ensueño REGEE,  espero de hayas disfrutado mucho  :Smile: 
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.

Iglesia de madera de Gol.La Iglesia de madera de Gol es una stavkirke medieval construida entre los siglos XII y XIII en el municipio de Gol, provincia de Buskerud, en Noruega y localizada actualmente en Oslo. Tras ser desmontada en 1884 fue reconstruida en 1885 en el Museo Popular Noruego, donde permanece en la actualidad. Oficialmente pertenece al rey de Noruega.





Y ahora otras parecidas...





Llama mucho la atención el que alrededor de ellas esté el cementerio...



SALUDOS...

----------


## REEGE

Bergen es ampliamente reconocida como una de las ciudades más bellas de Noruega. La parte antigua de la ciudad se halla en la parte norte de la bahía de Vågen. Es donde se encuentra el Bryggen, una serie de viejas casas de madera de principios del siglo XVIII producto de la reconstrucción de la ciudad tras un incendio en 1702, y hechas con el estilo de los edificios medievales que estaban en el lugar antes del incendio. Seis de las casas (a la izquierda, véase la imagen) fueron reconstruidas tras otro incendio en 1955. La Iglesia de Santa María es el edificio más antiguo de Bergen, con alguna de sus partes construidas alrededor del año 1130. Otras dos iglesias, la catedral, y la iglesia de la Santa Cruz también son medievales, si bien modificadas posteriormente. La fortaleza de Bergenhus dispone de un buen número de interesantes edificios, especialmente el Salón de Haakon IV, un salón real del 1260, y la torre Rosenkrantz, construida alrededor de una fortificación medieval aproximadamente en 1560.


Bergen desde el fonicular del monte FløyenUna atracción turística muy popular es el mercado al aire libre a lo largo del puerto. Además, está el área comercial principal de la ciudad, reconstruida tras el incendio de 1916 en estilos como art nouveau. Varios viejos barrios de casas blancas de madera están esparcidos dentro y fuera del centro, especialmente en Nordnes, Marken y Sandviken. Nygårdshøyden es una zona pintoresca con un gran número de edificios del siglo XIX, muchos de ellos construidos con fachadas en arquitectura neoclásica. Algunas zonas de Bergen fueron reconstruidas tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, arreglando los desperfectos causados por los bombardeos británicos y la explosión del barco cargado de explosivos, con el problema añadido que supuso la existencia de unos planes urbanísticos irreflexivos. Todavía se demuelen manzanas enteras de viejas casas de madera en el centro de la ciudad, recientemente en Nøstet y Krinkelkroken. Por ello se combinan a veces en la ciudad zonas de arquitecturas muy diferentes.

Una atracción turística muy popular es el funicular que sube al monte Fløyen, desde el que se divisa una vista general de la ciudad y las siete montañas. Desde este punto es posible irse de excursión por una amplia área natural.

Wikipedia

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## nando

Hola REEGE dos preguntillas ,te veo con el polar en pleno julio se notó el cambio de clima?? y dos como andan de precios aquello es asequible ??? :Big Grin: 
me explico un poco lo de asequible por ejemplo tomarse un cerveza

----------


## REEGE

El clima en esos días de Julio, que en España estábamos a 40º, allí no superamos los 20... Había días que pasabamos del frío, a la lluvía, y luego sol que te hacía quitarte el polar y ponerte en manga corta, niebla, más frío... etc... En invierno allí tiene que ser durísimo... Y el día que vivimos, que hacía frío en Stavanger el comandante del vuelo, nos dijo que nos preparasemos para el cambio, pués en Barajas nos esperaban 38º... Se nota una barbaridad el cambio de clima, pero lo cierto es que nos quitamos 8 días de mucho calor, y éstos momentos nos acordamos del fresquito de allí...

Los precios, una pasada... cervecita 8 euros, el café caro y malo, salmón por un tubo y se hechan de menos las comidas de España si te ocurre lo que a mí, que odio el pescado. Es creo el sitio más caro de Europa, y por eso no tienen el euro, y no quieren repartirse con los demás europeos, el petroleo que tienen...

Vale la pena ir, pués los paisajes que ves allí son inmejorables... saludos.

----------


## nando

Hola de nuevo lo de la cervecita 8 pavos me ha dolido en el alma :Big Grin:  no sé que pensará un noruego en andalucia con la tapiita y la cañita por 2 eurillos pero seguro estoy que le gusta mas que una noche buena en noruega(dicho por la suegra de un paisano mio que está casado con una noruega y vive y trabaja allí) de que merece la pena ir seguro  estoy que si pués es precioso  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

El impresionante fiordo de Sogne
Abetos, rocas y cascadas
Bergen es una típica ciudad de Europa del Norte, muy tranquila. Sólo tiene 240.000 habitantes; eso sí, con buena marcha nocturna debido sobre todo a sus 25.000 estudiantes universitarios. De culta se precia y de ello da cuenta su viejo teatro, los muchos museos y los abundantes festivales veraniegos. Porque Bergen, como el resto de Noruega, despierta desde finales de mayo hasta septiembre, cuando la luz dura casi todo el día y las temperaturas son agradables. Después del largo, frío y oscuro invierno (con un máximo de cuatro horas de luz), no hay un momento que perder para sentarse en las terrazas de los bares o pasear por el parque Byparken, con su lago, resto de lo que un día fuera parte del fiordo.

Es el momento también de lanzarse a los paisajes circundantes. Muchos berguenses se dirigen, al igual que los turistas, al fiordo Sogne, que con sus 204 km es el más largo de Noruega y de todo el planeta. La forma más sencilla de visitarlo es en uno de los cruceros que zarpan de Bergen, como los que organiza Fjord Tours, que te permitirán incluso visitar las islas Utvaer, el punto más occidental del país, famosas por su popular faro. Pero, si de verdad quieres conocer lo que esconden las verdes y verticales laderas que bordean el impresionante fiordo.

Nada más dejar Bergen por la carretera E-16, que apenas sí tiene unos kilómetros de autopista, enseguida te verás envuelto en una tremenda y hermosa trama paisajística. Los bosques, en general de abetos, cubren las laderas de montañas. De ellas cuelgan peñascos de roca bien negra, sobre los que a menudo se desliza el agua en forma de vistosas cascadas. Aquí y allá, las proverbiales casas de madera, pintadas sobre todo en rojo y blanco, decoran valles y laderas bajas y, muy raramente, forman calles o plazas en los pueblos.
DEVIAJES

----------


## REEGE

Y ahora otras poquitas...

----------


## REEGE

Fiordo
De Wikipedia.

Fiordo de Geiranger en Noruega. 
Un fiordo es un valle excavado por un glaciar que luego ha sido invadido por el mar, dejando agua salada. Normalmente son estrechos y están bordeados por empinadas montañas, que nacen bajo el nivel del mar.

Se encuentran en lugares donde la glaciación (presente o pasada) ha llegado al nivel (actual) del mar. Se forman cuando un glaciar llega al mar y se derrite. Esto deja a su paso un valle, que queda inundado por el mar al retirarse el hielo. Suelen ser largos, estrechos y de gran profundidad.
Se pueden encontrar fiordos en las costas de:

Noruega
Islandia
Groenlandia
La costa occidental de Escocia
El suroeste de Nueva Zelanda
La costa occidental de Terranova
Columbia Británica
Costas meridional y occidental de Alaska
Sur de Chile
Costa septentrional de Rusia

De Wikipedia

----------


## REEGE

Más fotos de agua!!!

----------


## Luján

> 


Tengo un puzzle de hace más de 15 años en el que se ve este mismo fiordo, desde un poco más arriba. Lo bueno es que se ven las mismas construcciones.

----------


## REEGE

Esa foto que dices Luján, está hecha desde un mirador impresionante, donde apenas puedas hacerte un hueco para colocarte... Es un viaje al mundo del agua y las montañas, un ASTURIAS a lo bestia...











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Imágenes de la espectácular Noruega irrepetibles...Aún hay más...

----------


## REEGE

Le parezco a Cantarín en ese reportaje tan famoso que nos puso de su tierra...
Siento si os canso con tanta foto, la verdad es que a todos vosotros que os considero AMIGOS, queria enseñaros foto a foto mi viaje de novios... y que creo que os estará gustando!!!












Subimos en 6 barcos, y las vistas a cúal mejor... el tiempo en cubierta, excepto en dos fatal, por lo que las mejores fotos las de la cascada de las 7 hermanas, no serán muy buenas, pero las vereis!!!!!!

----------


## Luján

> Le parezco a Cantarín en ese reportaje tan famoso que nos puso de su tierra...
> Siento si os canso con tanta foto, la verdad es que a todos vosotros que os considero AMIGOS, queria enseñaros foto a foto mi viaje de novios... y que creo que os estará gustando!!!
> 
> [...]



Tú tranquilo que no cansa.

Sólo un poco de envidia, de la que pone verde de verdad.  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Estupendo reportaje Reege, de tu luna de miel con Maria, muchas gracias y queremos más fotos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  todas las que puedas  :Wink:  es un placer ver estas imágenes, gracias de nuevo pareja  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

Si si no sigas poniendo fotos¡¡¡ :Big Grin:  porque si no me vas hacer que empiece ahorrar para hacer un viajecito de estos  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

Nando, ya puedes ir ahorrando que merece la pena, y creo que tampoco es tan inaccesible el viajecito... Merece la pena privarte un pelín de algún que otro capricho y pasarte por una agencia y reservarlo... 1500 euros por persona (Avión,transportes y viajes en autobús por toda la zona, comidas y entradas a museos incluidos...) Eso sí, hay que intentar tomarse todas las cañitas en España!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Si por el tajo tuviesemos unas pocas cascadas de éstas, el problema más grave que se cuece en Embalses.net no existiría...











Parece mentira, por mi trabajo anterior, odiaba el campo, siempre turismo de playa y chiringüito y me perdí muchos viajes de Naturaleza, que he de decir, son los mejores que podemos hacer... pués no hay nada mejor que ver y disfrutar de lo que tenemos a nuestro alrededor...
Saludos amigos...

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola REEGE.

¡¡Madre mía, que paisajes!!..  ¡¡Y que fresquito!!... igual que el que tenemos hoy en el sur de España :EEK!: 

Me alegro de lo bien que lo habeis pasado en Noruega, a ver si hago un hueco...

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## nando

> Hola a todos. Hola REEGE.
> 
> ¡¡Madre mía, que paisajes!!..  ¡¡Y que fresquito!!... igual que el que tenemos hoy en el sur de España
> 
> Me alegro de lo bien que lo habeis pasado en Noruega, a ver si hago un hueco...
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


jajajajaja a 8 euros la caña es tu ruina ¡¡ :Big Grin:  te tienes que venir haciendo dedo... :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

De sus precios, sus tapitas, comidas...
De todo eso, como en nuestra querida Nación, no hay color!!!
Bueno, sigo con otra foto preciosa.

----------


## FEDE

> De sus precios, sus tapitas, comidas...
> De todo eso, como en nuestra querida Nación, no hay color!!!
> Bueno, sigo con otra foto preciosa.


Preciosa de verdad Reege, ay en una de las casas que se ven, me pasaba yo los tres meses de verano hasta sin cerveza  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Esas casas rodeadas de agua y verde... Eso es vida!!!
Pués sigo........







Foto para que veais el peazo barco que nos llevaba por los fiordos... Estoy en el parking del barco...

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas, todas. Estas ultimas, con las temperaruras que tenemos ahora mismo, dan envidia.

----------


## nando

Preciosa de verdad Reege, ay en una de las casas que se ven, me pasaba yo los tres meses de verano hasta sin cerveza  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

la verdad con la que nos está cayendo tres meses de verano ahí tienen que ser una pasada pero sin cervecita pués como que se hace un poco largo  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Os pongo algunas de las que he fotografiado en éste país...
Son fantásticas y allí la gente se dedica a mimarlas con esmero, y ya veis como las tienen..........













Preciosas casas, pero lo que más sorprende es la calidad de sus jardines, impresionantes

----------


## FEDE

> la verdad con la que nos está cayendo tres meses de verano ahí tienen que ser una pasada pero sin cervecita pués como que se hace un poco largo


Hola Nando, largo se hacen los tres meses de verano aquí en Sevilla, con cervecita y todo lo que quieras, alli a invernar como los osos, dormir y dormir  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Fuera bromas, viendo los paisajes que nos ha enseñado el amigo Reege, no me acuerdo ni de la cerveza. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Reege, te veo con el polar y el chubasquero puesto y me entran unos sudores... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Preciosas todas las imágenes Reege, muchas gracias por mostrarnoslas  :Smile:  :Wink:  Un viaje espectacular, muy buena elección  :Wink: 




> Los precios, una pasada... cervecita 8 euros


Perdón??? De qué está hecha esa cerveza???  :Confused:  :Big Grin: 

La virgen, vamos, que como te vayas de cañas... o te llevas esto:


... o mas vale que vayas pidiendo agua (del grifo)... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Mi esposa, agachada del aire que hacía allí arriba, la famosa grieta de la roca del púlpito que dicen algún día caerá, las vistas impresionantes que hay hacía el fiordo y por último, yo, al borde del Preikestolen con mi bandera de España, por si acaso algún Holandés, de los muchos que allí había, aún no se había enterado de quien es el CAMPEÓN DEL MUNDO DE FÚTBOL.

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionantes imágenes Reege :EEK!: 

Qué suerte poder haber subido hasta allí!

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Ya con éstas fotos doy por concluido mi viaje de novios... Pensé que sería bueno que las últimas fuesen la de la ascensión al Preikestolen, que según los guías, es la atracción estrella del viaje, y para mí es cierto, ya que aunque terminas cansado, púes son 2horas subiendo esos 3800 metros y otras tantas de vuelta, las imágenes que se te quedan grabadas en la retina, de esas impresionantes vistas, en muy pocos lugares las volverás a ver!!!
Es un viaje 10 de naturaleza!!! Allí no busques, ni buenos museos, ni playas, ni buenas comidas... Busca lo que a casi todos los amigos de éste foro nos gusta:

AGUA
NATURALEZA VIRGEN

y ahorrando un poquito, te quitas de algunas cervecitas,Nando, y un año para Noruega!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espectacular reportaje REEGE. Gracias por hacernos conocer otro lugar más, y con tanta agua!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que merece la pena ahorrar un poquito y si te gusta la naturaleza y el agua..... ir a éste país, donde esas cosas sobran!!! Espero que os haya gustado a todos mi viaje!Queria que todos vierais lo mismo que yo ví... Saludos amigo.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias Reege por todo el reportaje, preciosa toda la zona, espero algún dia poder hacer un viaje parecido, quizas para las bodas de plata que me faltan 4 años  :Big Grin:  si Dios quiere y me da salud para llegar  :Wink: 

Un saludo y un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

Las imagenes del fiordo son para enmarcar

----------


## ben-amar

Las fotos son para enmarcar y situarlas en lugar privilegiado y a mano para poder recrearte con ellas a cada momento.
¡Sois la envidia de todos! Lo sabes, ¿verdad? :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que ha sido un viaje que nos ha costado un poco de sacrificio, ya que ha sido todo un año trabajando y quitándonos algunos caprichitos pensando en él, y hemos perdido alguna semana de playa que todos éstos últimos años hacíamos... pero bueno, mereció la pena y la verdad no lo he puesto ni mucho menos para dar envidia a mis amigos del foro, sino para que disfrutéis junto a nosotros de éste viaje... Saludos y Gracias a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

SAbes que nos alegamos por vosotros. Se nota que os lo habeis pasado en grande, faltaria mas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Es un reportaje precioso y con muy buen gusto. Te agradecemos que hayas compartido con nosotros un poquito, lo que se podia compartir :Big Grin:  :Wink: .
Envidia sana, Reege, sana. Ya se sabe que las fotos no las has puesto para presumir, quizas yo lo hubiese hecho :Cool: .
Gracias amigo, en nombre de todos.

----------


## REEGE

Y sólo decir, que las fotos que hay en el post, son las que mejor reflejan un viaje a Noruega, naturaleza, paisajes impresionantes, lindas casas, iglesias de madera, cruceros por los fiordos, glaciares, cascadas, animales, montañas nevadas, mucho verde y un tiempo fresquito, que a día de hoy se agradece en España. Muchas gracias a los que os haya gustado compartir conmigo éste viaje. Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Acabo de ver en la Web de Antena3.com una de las cosas que nos faltaron por vivir del Viaje a Noruega...

Aquí lo teneis y encima con la canción de mi película favorita...
Gladiator!!

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cien...041202045.html

Os recomiendo que lo veais...

----------


## REEGE

*Una ola de frío llevó a la desaparición de los vikingos.
(OSLO)Reuters – mar, 31 may 2011*
Una ola de frío en Groenlandia en el siglo XII podría explicar por qué los asentamientos de los vikingos desaparecieron de la isla, dijeron el lunes científicos.

El informe, que reconstruyó las temperaturas examinando sedimentos de lagos en el oeste de Groenlandia que databan de hace 5.600 años, también indicaron que los asentamientos previos prehistóricos tuvieron que lidiar con feroces oscilaciones climáticas en la helada Groenlandia.

"El clima tuvo un gran papel en la desaparición de los vikingos de Groenlandia", dijo la Universidad Brown, en Estados Unidos, en un comunicado sobre el hallazgo de que las temperaturas medias cayeron 4 grados en 80 años desde más o menos el año 1100.

Este cambio sería más o menos el equivalente si la temperatura media actual en Edimburgo, Escocia, se igualara con la de Reikiavik, en Islandia, lo que sería un gran revés para la agricultura.

"Hay una tendencia definitiva al enfriamiento en la región justo antes de que estos hombres del norte desaparezcan", dijo William D'Andrea, de la Universidad Brown, el autor principal del estudio en la publicación estadounidense Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.

Los investigadores han trabajando con pruebas escritas y arqueológicas para entender por qué los vikingos abandonaron las colonias del lado oeste de la isla a mediados de los años 1300 y en la parte este a principios de 1400.

Los conflictos con los indígenas inuit, la búsqueda de mejores tierras para la caza, las tensiones económicas y las oscilaciones naturales en el clima, quizás causada por las variaciones en la salida del sol o las erupciones volcánicas, todos ellos podrían ser factores.

PEQUEÑA EDAD DE HIELO

Los científicos habían sospechado anteriormente de que un enfriamiento durante una "pequeña Edad de Hielo" a partir de 1400 acortó gradualmente los periodos de cultivo y se sumó al hielo marino que complicó los vínculos por mar con Islandia o los países nórdicos.

El estudio, realizado por científicos en Estados Unidos y Reino Unido, agregó que el descenso de la temperatura en el siglo XII, desconocido hasta ahora, podría haber sido un incentivo en la desaparición de las colonias. Los vikingos llegaron a Groenlandia sobre el 980, durante un período templado como el actual.

"Tienes un intervalo en el que los veranos son largos y agradables y preparas el tamaño de tu granja y después, de repente, año tras año, vas hacia esta tendencia de enfriamiento, y los veranos se acortan y son más fríos y no puedes producir tanto heno", dijo D'Andrea.

El estudio también rastreó incluso oscilaciones del clima previas al aumento y descenso de pueblos prehistóricos en Groenlandia, empezando con la cultura Saqqaq, que prosperó desde hace 4.500 años hasta hace 2.800 años.

Los científicos temen que el calentamiento del siglo XXI esté provocado por el cambio climático, avivado por el aumento de los gases de efecto invernadero de las actividades humanas. Una aceleración del calentamiento podría causar un derretimiento de la capa de hielo de Groenlandia, aumentando los niveles del mar a nivel mundial.


Ésto pudo acabar con los fieros vikingos?????????? Un saludo chicos!!

----------


## REEGE

Otro gran timelapses de esos parajes...

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/blogs/c...092656291.html

----------


## REEGE

*FILMADO EN LOS FIORDOS NORUEGOS.*
*Acrobacias al borde del abismo en el documental "Creo que puedo volar".
Balancearse sobre la cuerda floja con la inmensidad bajo los pies o hacer un volatín y terminarlo en el vacío. Son algunas de las escenas que quitan el aliento en un documental sobre estos 'equilibristas extremos'.* 

antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 17/11/2011 a las 21:57 horas 

Esto es pura realidad, no hay actores ni efectos especiales. Los escenarios son espectaculares y también son de verdad: se trata de los fiordos noruegos.

Una pareja de amigos amante de la naturaleza y el deporte extremo se ha lanzado a practicar highlining, una especialidad en la que lo único necesario es la valentía.

Todas estas experiencias han sido recogidas en "Creo que puedo volar", un documental que tardó tres meses en filmarse. En total, 40 minutos de bellísimas imágenes que te dejan sin aliento

Ver video:
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cult...111600205.html

Fuente:antena3.com

----------


## frfmfrfm

No había visto el hilo por los fiordos Noruegos.
Gracias REEGE por el reportaje tan impresionante y esas fotos espectaculares.
Enhorabuena por todo y un saludo compañero.

----------


## REEGE

Ayer en un telediario, ví desde uno de los Fiordos que visitamos, a un "loco" lanzarse desde más de 1200 metros...
Alucinante chicos, aquí lo tenéis:

http://www.1001experiencias.com/expe...mh-en-noruega/

----------


## Los terrines

Hay gente "pa tó".

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ayer en un telediario, ví desde uno de los Fiordos que visitamos, a un "loco" lanzarse desde más de 1200 metros...
> Alucinante chicos, aquí lo tenéis:
> 
> http://www.1001experiencias.com/expe...mh-en-noruega/


Que poquito le ha faltado con esos árboles en plena bajada  :EEK!: 

Un par de cms más pegado a la roca y la avería que tiene es floja... a ver luego quién es el guapo que va a desengancharlo de allí  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Ayer en un telediario, ví desde uno de los Fiordos que visitamos, a un "loco" lanzarse desde más de 1200 metros...
> Alucinante chicos, aquí lo tenéis:
> 
> http://www.1001experiencias.com/expe...mh-en-noruega/


¡Increible! pero como dice Los Terrines hay gente "pa tó", yo ni loco.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Loco de remate, yo, no lo haría.

----------


## ben-amar

¡que zumbaera,xo! ni de coña se me ocurriria a mí, mucho menos intentarlo.

----------


## Luján

Pues a mí no me importaría hacer algo parecido. Menos arresgado pero igual de impactante.

----------

